# The Witcher: Netflix stellt die Monster der Fantasy-Serie vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Netflix stellt die Monster der Fantasy-Serie vor* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix stellt die Monster der Fantasy-Serie vor*


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2020)

Diese Serie wäre für mich eine Grund Netflix zu abonnieren aber da ich zu selten Filme oder Serien schaue lohnt sich das für mich nicht wirklich. 
Es fehlen noch jede Menge Monster die im Spiel vorkammen, aber ich vermute das kommt dann beim nächsten Teil vor. Das waren bis jetzt, bis auf die Striege, alles eher Harmlose Monster. Da fehlt noch die Bruxa, ist nicht soo schwer sie zu bekämpfen aber man muss sehr oft ausweichen und wenn man 2 auf einmal hat wird es besonders schwer.


----------



## Lexx (20. Mai 2020)

Wäre auch nett, würde die Serie über "viele" Staffeln die Entwicklung von Geralt - vom "jugendlichen Blondie"
zum durchtriebenen, traumatisierten, deprimierten,  (aufgelevelten), von Verletzungen und Auftragsmordenden 
gezeichneten und notgeilen Charakter gezeichnet.

Mit fehlen auch die (geisterhaften) "Bosskämpfe", die verzweifelte und gefährliche Suche nach seltenen Rohstoffen, 
die (Leer-)Phasen, in denen er grübelt, philosophiert, in Frage stellt, verzweifelt, sich (tage oder wochenlang) heilt,
die kontemplative Einkehr in Schlössern und Kloster.

Der Typ (und die Welt) ist immerhin eine  vielschichte, tiefgreifende, durch Prägung und Erlebnisse emotional verhärtete 
Persönlichkeit, die in der geschaffenen Welt sein Überleben sucht. Und trotzdem nicht seinen Moralkodex und seine
Empathie verloren hat. Der Konflikt zwischen seiner inneren Erlebnis-Welt und den brutalen Einflüssen von aussen
wird "gar nicht" gezeichnet. Da steckt mMn viel mehr Potenzial für eine gute Serie, als in den Computer generierten,
oberflächlichen "Visuals" und der dünnen Effekt- und Blendungsdramaturgie.


----------

